# Accidental metacam overdose.



## suziQ87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi,

my 5 month old JT cross was put on metacam and tramadol for a broken leg, anyway my sister has been looking after him and she has told me today that she gave him 50kg dose of metacam for 3 days instead of 5kg as it's habit as she has a german shepherd on it long term. He didn't have any for 2 days and as soon as she told me I rang my vet who said he should go in tomorrow for blood tests but not to worry as metacam is really safe. I have been on the internet and I am so worried that he is going to die from renal failure or something  he is eating and drinking as normal and his bowels are fine, he is urinating slightly more and tonight his belly is swollen but not sure if it is because he's just had his tea..please can somebody reassure me as I love my puppy so so much and I want him to be ok, the morning seems so long away.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If you are concerned because of changes in your dog then you really should speak to your vet again.


----------



## suziQ87 (Nov 23, 2015)

rona said:


> If you are concerned because of changes in your dog then you really should speak to your vet again.


I have spoken to my vet again and he says he should be fine and not to worry but I've read so many awful things. My partner says he is no different than normal and that I am fretting because I know he's had too much.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

suziQ87 said:


> I have spoken to my vet again and he says he should be fine and not to worry but I've read so many awful things. My partner says he is no different than normal and that I am fretting because I know he's had too much.


That is a pretty huge overdose - and for three days in a row... if it was my dog I'd have him on stomach protectants right away and be getting those blood tests. Are you taking him in tomorrow morning? Can you speak to a different vet?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

All paws crossed for your little one. I question your vet's casual attitude. Can you get him seen tonight somewhere?


----------



## suziQ87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> That is a pretty huge overdose - and for three days in a row... if it was my dog I'd have him on stomach protectants right away and be getting those blood tests. Are you taking him in tomorrow morning? Can you speak to a different vet?


Yes he is going straight in at 8 am. The vet isn't too concerned about it but I really am. He is the only on call vet available tonight.


----------



## suziQ87 (Nov 23, 2015)

lorilu said:


> All paws crossed for your little one. I question your vet's casual attitude. Can you get him seen tonight somewhere?


There is nowhere else local. I'm keeping a close eye on him tonight and will be going at 8 am on the dot. Im more worried now than before I spoke to the vet. Do you think my pup will be ok? He has not had metacam since Friday and we were only made away of the dosing tonight and he hasn't had any sickness or diarrhoea or loss of appetite so I've got everything crossed that he will be ok.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Well at a ten times overdose he's technically had enough to cause stomach ulceration. Kidney damage usually becomes more of a concern around twenty times overdose, though of course all dogs are different and I guess I'd be more worried in a pup.

I'd give your vet another ring and at least ask him/her if they think it would be worth starting some ranitidine, which you can get from an all-night pharmacy or 24-hour supermarket. Always ask them before starting any medications in your dog, though.


----------



## suziQ87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you so much. I shall give him a call and ask. I sincerely hope he has no severe damage as I could not face losing him.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping your pup is ok when seen by your vet this morning.
When did you first ring them? I think I'd be scouring the area for another vet.


----------



## suziQ87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you. I rang them as soon as my sister told me. I'm certainly going to have a look around. He seems ok in himself still, just had a quite dark poop. I've got everything crossed.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

checking for updates x


----------



## suziQ87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi all, thank you for all your advice. Junior had his bloods done this morning and everything is absolutely fine. I have to just keep an eye out for any symptoms but everything is clear and he's excellent in himself. Thank you again.


----------

